# are 2003 evinrude direct injection motors reliable?



## stokedog (Oct 24, 2008)

I am looking at a 2003 225 h.p. direct injection evinrude outboard.I heard all the horror stories about earlier model ficht motors.I have also heard that 2002 and newer models were o.k. I would appreciate any input any might have.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

we have a 2001 135 and its amazing... really good and powerful motors


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *stokedog (4/18/2009)*I am looking at a 2003 225 h.p. direct injection evinrude outboard.I heard all the horror stories about earlier model ficht motors.I have also heard that 2002 and newer models were o.k. I would appreciate any input any might have.


thats the biggest POS 'Rude ever made...................

just kiddin 'dog, dont know anything about em.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

we had an 03 evinrude 225 fitch for 4 years and it ran great. had about 350 hours on it when we sold it. from what i have heard, the real problems with the ficht engines was before bombardier, which i think was before 02. once bombardier bought them they fixed all the problems with the engines.


----------

